# Bootloop



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Hello all, got a friend with a incredible 2 that boot loops and isn't rooted. It will boot into H-boot, but will not fully load. Is there a way to flash a custom recovery / and or root this phone in this state?


----------



## bhdunn (Aug 3, 2011)

Go to the panic room in the general section. There is a similar case there.

Sent from my Inspire 4G using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

He had recovery, I can only get into h-boot.


----------



## Rogan (Jul 9, 2011)

How far does it get into the h-boot


----------



## zschiffman (Jul 23, 2011)

gunna throw this out there...but if he ISNT rooted, and hasnt even tried hacking the phone at all.....and is getting a bootloop....walk right into a verizon store and get it replaced.


----------

